# Woman & Men respond differently to exercise...



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I read this on the weekend and thought I would post up the link

It's a comment on a research paper by David Rowlands in _Medicine and Science in Sport_ (May, 2010) in which he included woman in a follow-up study on the benefits of protein consumption--and found that they responded differently than men, not showing the same benefit from protein consumption after hard exercise.

Of course he thinks more research needs to be done, but it was an interesting read nonetheless.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I noticed that too, interesting! From experience, I also find that carbo-loading doesn't seem to make a difference, so I don't bother.

Would be nice if they continue the research.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Christine said:


> I noticed that too, interesting! From experience, I also find that carbo-loading doesn't seem to make a difference, so I don't bother.
> 
> Would be nice if they continue the research.


Carbo-loading should work for everyone, as the body doesn't process calories any different pre-exercise.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Carbo-loading should work for everyone, as the body doesn't process calories any different pre-exercise.


Not so. Women's metabolism is influenced by different factors than men's. A women's body is designed for making babies and is always aiming for this goal. When women exercise their hunger increases at a much greater rate than men in order to maintain body mass and prevent fat loss. Carb loading for women can have similar effects as the carbohydrates are uptaken to replace any lost fat stores instead of reloading muscle tissues.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

TheDon said:


> Not so. Women's metabolism is influenced by different factors than men's. A women's body is designed for making babies and is always aiming for this goal. When women exercise their hunger increases at a much greater rate than men in order to maintain body mass and prevent fat loss. Carb loading for women can have similar effects as the carbohydrates are uptaken to replace any lost fat stores instead of reloading muscle tissues.



Keeping the fat on the body to insure we cycle every month, correct??


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Christine said:


> I noticed that too, interesting! From experience, I also find that carbo-loading doesn't seem to make a difference, so I don't bother.
> 
> Would be nice if they continue the research.


Well... carbo-loading's not going to be noticeable unless you're really putting in a big effort; I wouldn't think. Efforts burning <1000kJ, it'd probably be absolutely impossible to notice, I'm guessing it only starts being worth taking account of when we're talking about efforts in excess of 2000kJ burned.

I don't notice it either for short races. For long races... well, I avoid those, so I don't really know!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TheDon said:


> Not so. Women's metabolism is influenced by different factors than men's. A women's body is designed for making babies and is always aiming for this goal. *When women exercise their hunger increases at a much greater rate than men in order to maintain body mass and prevent fat loss.* Carb loading for women can have similar effects as the carbohydrates are uptaken to replace any lost fat stores instead of reloading muscle tissues.



Ha ha ha! Personally speaking from anecdotal experience...this is SO true! (hence the enormous sirloin steak, spinach salad and baked potato with (real) butter I just snarfed down. 

Amazing how some cold miles up in the mountains on a bike can make a girl hungry! 

It'll be back on my @ss by morning.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Ha ha ha! Personally speaking from anecdotal experience...this is SO true! (hence the enormous sirloin steak, spinach salad and baked potato with (real) butter I just snarfed down.
> 
> Amazing how some cold miles up in the mountains on a bike can make a girl hungry!
> 
> It'll be back on my @ss by morning.



LOL... I guess this is why I ride, so I can eat!! Oh well..I'm just feeding the fat back!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

pedalruns said:


> LOL... I guess this is why I ride, so I can eat!! Oh well..I'm just feeding the fat back!!



LOL Pedal. 

I hear you. My fat is happiest growing on my hips and upper thighs and god help me if I'm eating and not exercising. 

But a little exercise and my appetite exponentiates accordingly. 

Oh and shall we talk about cold weather? All I want to do is nest and eat, eat and nest. 

Somebody fetch me mah winter pants! (and a good book by the fire with a warm blankey uh huh.  ).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm still not convinced. Expanding on what Ethan said, carb loading is only perceivable in serious events -- think 4+ hour races, or stage racing. It's not often you actually get to do these in a year, so I'm curious to know how many times you've tried with and without carb loading.

Carb loading is pre-exercise, not post-exercise. The feeling of hunger is a reaction to exercise, and is determined by how much you consume on the bike, how often, and at what ride intensities/duration. This has little to do with carb loading, or starting the ride with proper glycogen stores.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

We'll I"m about to go have a little T-day dinner.... I had great long rides on both Tuesday and Wednesday... Need to refill all that fat on the hips and thighs.... or add to it!! BTW... this has nothing to do with carbo loading... I just enjoy eating and thankfully I do love to ride and keep the fat at bay, at least a little bit! 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sarahd1981 (Dec 10, 2010)

TheDon said:


> When women exercise their hunger increases at a much greater rate than men in order to maintain body mass and prevent fat loss.


I have definitely experienced this with my husband. We can ride or run together, and although I go just as far and as fast as he does, I'm the one that is starving at the end of the trip. Exercise also keeps me hungry all day long. Somehow, I just don't think this is fair, but it makes sense. Our bodies are made for storing fat so that we are equipped for procreation. So, this just makes it harder to stay lean.


----------

